# 2015 Spokane Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show



## UncleFester (Jun 14, 2015)

Great Swap and bike show in Spokane, WA! Thanks Jeff!

http://www.eventuly.com/event/spokane-vintage-bicycle-swap-show/90348


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Great photos! Thanks for posting !


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jun 20, 2015)

It was my first vintage show and I met a lot of great people. I wish I should have bought a light green Shelby I saw. A few guys from the Tri Cities were selling it for a friend. If you happen to know who had it or who was selling it, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 509clunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Thats me! We did bring the shelby home . The bike is still available .

It was great to shoot the breeze with some old and new friends. Bob U enjoy that streamline basket thats a great piece , and uncle fester enjoy that whiz wheel !! Till next year folks !!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jun 20, 2015)

509clunk said:


> Thats me! We did bring the shelby home . The bike is still available .
> 
> It was great to shoot the breeze with some old and new friends. Bob U enjoy that streamline basket thats a great piece , and uncle fester enjoy that whiz wheel !! Till next year folks !!




Let me contact you via here or email.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2015)

Great photos, some fantastic bikes. Love that grille tank loop tail. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 21, 2015)

I had a great time. It was good to put some Cabe names to faces. See you guys at Iron Ranch!


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 21, 2015)

Always a blast! Thanks jeff for all your hard work in getting this great swap together. Can't wait for next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 22, 2015)

luckyfind said:


> Always a blast! Thanks jeff for all your hard work in getting this great swap together. Can't wait for next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




  T'was another FLAMBASTIC trip with old/new friends and bikes ...oh! knot to mention pints of ales ....thanks again Jeff...


----------

